# Great New Weeks + Miles Travel Blog - from a Tugger!



## DeniseM (Feb 15, 2013)

Tugger "akp" (Anita) - has started a travel blog that focuses on using air miles in conjunction with timesharing.  It is well-written and informative - give it a look:  www.weeksplusmiles.com


----------



## heathpack (Feb 15, 2013)

Love the blog,,thanks for posting he link!

H


----------



## akp (Feb 15, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to those who have visited the site, and thanks Denise for mentioning it here. (This is so much fun!)

The blog has two goals.  

First goal:  Help other timeshare owners fly free (or cheaper).  There are tons of tricks out there on FlyerTalk and the many frequent flyer blogs.  I'm not presenting unique information, but I feel I can add value by sifting through all that and presenting it in a way that works for timeshare owners.  However, if you're interested, I highly recommend reading FT and those blogs directly.  There are awesome resources...it just takes a lot of time.

Second goal:  Promote timeshare rental among non timeshare owners.  To that end, I'm writing a guest post for one of the large volume frequent flyer blogs to discuss the advantages of renting a timeshare instead of booking a hotel or using hotel points.  (There are times when it makes sense, and times when it doesn't.)  I have a Timeshare Rental Resources tab on my page.  Please look it over, and if you have recommendations about good resources to add, *please let me know*.  Would love to have the RESOURCE tab fully stocked before the guest post goes live.  

I have more post ideas than I have time to post, so check back frequently for updates.  Posts I'm working on now:
- best companion fare options
- overview of all hotel branded credit card options

If you have any specific questions about how to fly for free, let me know and I'll be happy to post what I know and research what I don't.

I know many on TUG are already turbo level experts, so please add your wisdom to the comments on the blog and we can build a great resource for timeshare owners who want to travel free.  

Anita


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 16, 2013)

The other night I checked this out from a link in another post and agree--it's a nice summary of tips & tricks if you don't have time to follow the detail in some of the other travel sites.

Thanks, Anita!


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 16, 2013)

Great start!


----------



## zcrider (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you for starting this tread!!  I didn't know Denise started a rental business!!  I will certainly be using it in the future!  I did not see my Hyatt resort on there, but I bet it will be included one day.    I am going to share the link on my facebook page b/c my friends know I am a timeshare/travel junkie and if they want to get a little info, what a wonderful place to send them b/c I am not going to spend the time to explain all that!!


----------



## ezrv (Feb 22, 2013)

Like the blog. Good luck!


----------



## Jaybee (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing this, Denise. What a great idea, Anita.  This looks like a treasure, and a perfect companion to TUG, FT, etc.  Yea for you...and for us!  Jean


----------

